

CyclicBarrier Example in Java - Use case - javinpaul
http://javarevisited.blogspot.sg/2012/07/cyclicbarrier-example-java-5-concurrency-tutorial.html

======
tterrace
I really find it difficult to read articles where every other word is a link,
even if they try to differentiate between "actual links" and "spam links" with
the dotted underline.

------
michaelt
When would you use a CyclicBarrier in preference to (for example) splitting
tasks into before-barrier and after-barrier FutureTasks and submitting to a
ThreadPoolExecutor?

~~~
kodablah
Maybe because you want to maintain your local state or are in the middle of
something that cannot simply be "continued" in another thread.

